# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  VENTA DE COCEDORAS DE SACOS DE LA MARCA NEW LONG

## PRAMAC INDUSTRIAL

Estimados. 
Somos la empresa Pramac Industrial.
tenemos los mejores equipos para dar soluciones tecnológicas a la industria alimentaria.
También realizamos servicios. 
Trabajamos hace mas de 10 años con todas las marcas de DETECTORES DE METALES, reparación, ajustes, ventas de repuestos. 
HOY TENEMOS UNA GRAN OFERTA DE COCEDORAS DE COSTALES A SUPER PRECIO, DE LA MARCA NEW LONGTemas similares: VENTA DE TUBERÍAS CON JUNTA SEGURA MARCA PAVCO VENTA DE CONDUCTIVÍMETROS MULTIPARÁMETRO (MARCA HANNA) Sacos pp, sacos papel Kraft, sacos caja, hilo agricola, cuerda... MOTOSIERRA CORTASETO ORILLADOR BORDEADOR DESBROZADOR CORTADOR RAMAS ARBOL PALMERAS LARGO ALCANCE LONG REACH EXTENSION COSECHAR COSECHADOR FRUTALES MANGO LUCUMA QUINUA KIWICHA CORTAR CERCO VIVO ECUADOR Importadores de fruta chinos del mercado Long Wu, gratamente sorprendidos con los sabores de las frutas peruanas

----------


## chinito

Requiero con urgencia el costo y el numero y/o de contacto

----------


## PRAMAC INDUSTRIAL

nuestros números de contactos son:
01 517-7071
977705251

----------

